# DNG Camera Profiles installation



## Mark Muse (Dec 27, 2012)

I created a number of custom camera profiles (x.dcp files, not develop presets) using ColorChecker Passport and DNG Profile Editor for different lenses on the same body (not attempting to correct geometric distortions, these are _not_ lens profiles in that sense). Profiles saved directly as made (different names each of course) from DNG Profile Editor to my user library (user > library > application support > adobe > lightroom > color profiles). 

The first one I saved shows as a selectable profile in Lr (4.3 by the way), but none of the others are visible. So I went to the root library and added them there. No good. So I tried them in ACR (user level lib) and they are _all_ visible and work as intended. Restarted Lr and Mac numerous times, to no avail.

Not only that but I also removed most of the silly Nikon profiles from root lib for Lr and ACR, but they continue to show up and function in Lr, but not ACR!

Any help out there?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2012)

Mark Welcome to the forum.  Take a look in this folder: "/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/Nikon {YourModel}/".  If you add your dcp files to the folder for your camera model, they should show up the next time you start LR.


----------



## Mark Muse (Dec 27, 2012)

Problem resolved. There is a utility called DNG ProfileManager (found in my app folder) that I assume is what fixed the problem. I opened it and renamed the profiles via this little app, upon which they became visible and selectable in Lr. 

I have no idea why this did it. I could speculate, but I would rather work on images.


----------

